# 1966 GTO convertible top frame question



## tiltbilt (Nov 9, 2009)

I think I am missing some pieces - Trying to assemble the convertible top frame on 1966 GTO. The control link bolts to the Main hinge assy where it is serrated - what kind of bolt is used and bushing?
Also the right front top frame section is bent - is there anywhere I could purchase a new section?
Pretty hard finding these parts for the conv. top.
Thanks!


----------

